# Calling  all Michigan cookers



## capt dan (Mar 2, 2010)

The GLBBQA is sponsoring its 3rd annual

Winter thaw out & Practice Cook Off.

Great way to shake off the winter blues and get invoved with comp cooking.

http://www.glbbqa.com/?p=349

Hope to see some smf folks there!


----------



## jerry516planes (Mar 3, 2010)

Cooking Application

http://www.glbbqa.com/forum/showthread.php?t=424

Judges Application

http://www.glbbqa.com/forum/showthread.php?t=425

Map Quest Location
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Ea...2-2Iuo*PHpBQ_s

Eagle Park Fair Ground Facilities
http://eagleparkmichigan.org/index.html


----------



## cheech (Mar 3, 2010)

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## capt dan (Mar 4, 2010)

Me and Jerry will be there as well as Richtee and crewdawg!

You planning on  cooking or  just coming to check it out?


----------



## cheech (Mar 4, 2010)

Most likely just checking it out. ( I would like to find a team that is looking for a person to add to their team, in the hopes of understanding the competition part better.)


----------



## capt dan (Mar 4, 2010)

well, stop by, and Richtee is our ambassador, so he can answer any questions you have. BBQ Bubba will be there too, and he will also have  rubs and sauces available from the Great Lakes BBQ supply store.

Looking forward to seeing you and any other SMF folks who want to drop by.


----------



## white cloud (Mar 4, 2010)

Too bad you so far away cheech, maybe we could hook up and put something together since I got the boot..... FUG's


----------



## jerry516planes (Mar 5, 2010)

I will keep that in mind if I hear of any one!


----------



## gadgetguy (Mar 6, 2010)

thats close enough to home, may put that on my calendar! 
         HarryC


----------



## shaneholz (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm trying to get my smoker done in time for that. I have been smoking for a long time but have never been in a competition so I thought that would be a good first one. Even if the smoker isn't ready yet, I'll be there to try to learn all I can. See you all there!


----------



## capt dan (Mar 8, 2010)

awesome Shane, Hope you can get it done in time to compete. There are lots of folks there to help ya learn too!

I'll give ya a hand if needed!


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 14, 2010)

Compete or not, come on out guys!
Raffling off a drum from the Michigan Drup Corps! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anybody may drop in and check out what's going on Friday night. Were usually an open book. I'll have rubs and sauces for sale and as always, a cold beer. or 2


----------



## jerry516planes (Mar 19, 2010)

I am please to announce that we have recieved 8 CBJs applications so far.  We would like to have 18 judges.  If you are interested in judging please fill out an application and send to me.  I look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## flyin'illini (Mar 22, 2010)

Would encourage folks to get out to this event if you can.  Dropped in myself in 08 (just Sat) and met several folks for the 1st time in 'real' life.


----------



## jerry516planes (Apr 2, 2010)

The Great Lakes Barbecue Association's 3rd Annual Winter Thaw and Practice Cook will be held on April 23rd and 24th at the Eagle Park Fairgrounds in Eagle, Michigan.  It is opened to all comers and entry fees are $50 for two days and four meats or $35 for Saturday only and two meats.  This is a non-sanctioned event, but Kansas City Barbecue Society (KCBS) procedures and judging rules will apply in order to give the cooks an opportunity to participate in an "actual" event and  to brush off the snow and prep for the season ahead.  As Theresa Munroe, a veteran cook and charter member of the GLBBQA says, "I've always told people that if you're thinking about getting into barbecue competition, this is definitely a great way to get your feet wet for little expense, a lot of fun, and good camaraderie."

The fairground gates open on Friday afternoon and the festivities start Friday evening with a potluck dinner.  Cooks will start cooking pork and brisket Friday night and chicken and ribs early Saturday morning.  Judging of food begins on Saturday with chicken at noon, ribs at 12:30 p.m., pork at 1:00 p.m., and brisket at 1:30 p.m.  For more information on participating in the practice cook, judging, or just attending to see what it's all about, please go to http://www.glbbqa.com/ or Jerry Wasson *at*[email protected]*or Theresa Munroe at* [email protected]*Subject: GLBBQA April Cook Off.*

The Great Lakes Barbecue Association is a non-profit organization formed in 2007 to promote barbecue, grilling, and all forms of outdoor cooking, not only in Michigan but throughout the entire Great Lakes region.  It's the organization's desire to utilize their love of barbecue and outdoor cooking to benefit selected charities and other worthwhile causes.  It's the GLBBQA's goal to sponsor cooking seminars and other events where members, their families, business partners, and the public can get together to exchange ideas and information, share tips and recipes, and promote the true meaning of barbecue camaraderie and friendship.

There will be no sales of food or free sample, per Health Department Regulations


----------



## jerry516planes (Apr 3, 2010)

Since I am chairing this event. I will have event responsibilities which will take priorities over cooking. My question is since this is for fun, is there anyone that would like to join us, help cook, and probably do the turn in's?

I just finished a my cooker and really do not want to miss out on the nights cooking!

Think about it and let me know by the 10th of April. Barb and I will pay the entry fee and for the meat. This is for fun!


----------



## drakin (Apr 6, 2010)

I just fell upon this post and must say that I'm excited and sorry that I will miss this event...but I am however moving to the Kalamazoo area from Nebraska this June...soooo maybe I'll be able to make it out next year or possibly make other events that are held later? I'll make a copy of this post to put on the calender.

Thanks


----------



## capt dan (Apr 6, 2010)

Welcome back to  Michigan. Most folks are leaving hehehe.

Send me a PM when ya get moved back in and settled.  We'll have to have ya over to sample some Q and chat for a bit..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yes  folks the deadline for entry is just a few days away, we still have room for a couple more teams. It is a very fun way to get your feet wet in BBQ competition. Low  entry fees, and a great bunch of GLBBQA folks to help you out, or to drink your beer!

This will be our  3rd year in a row, and I can't imagine beginning the Q comp season without this event.

Hope to see some of you there. I will Have  Richtee, Crewdog, and  smoking Lee( whitecloud) as my team mates.


----------



## shaneholz (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm still trying to get everything all finished up. I would really like to do this event but not sure the trailer will be ready by then. I plan on coming just to be part of it even if I don't have my rig ready yet to learn all I can about the competition aspect. I might be able to help out someone with some cooking and turn in. Get ahold of me and maybe we can work something out but like I said I would really like to bring my own rig. I installed one table and the thermos, stack, trailer jack last night. It's getting there but still lots of work.


----------



## joneser (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice Rig, Shane! Hope to see it in Eagle.
I'll be there cooking with the Michiana Drum Society. I'll be the "Butt Man"


----------



## capt dan (Mar 2, 2010)

The GLBBQA is sponsoring its 3rd annual

Winter thaw out & Practice Cook Off.

Great way to shake off the winter blues and get invoved with comp cooking.

http://www.glbbqa.com/?p=349

Hope to see some smf folks there!


----------



## jerry516planes (Mar 3, 2010)

Cooking Application

http://www.glbbqa.com/forum/showthread.php?t=424

Judges Application

http://www.glbbqa.com/forum/showthread.php?t=425

Map Quest Location
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Ea...2-2Iuo*PHpBQ_s

Eagle Park Fair Ground Facilities
http://eagleparkmichigan.org/index.html


----------



## cheech (Mar 3, 2010)

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## capt dan (Mar 4, 2010)

Me and Jerry will be there as well as Richtee and crewdawg!

You planning on  cooking or  just coming to check it out?


----------



## cheech (Mar 4, 2010)

Most likely just checking it out. ( I would like to find a team that is looking for a person to add to their team, in the hopes of understanding the competition part better.)


----------



## capt dan (Mar 4, 2010)

well, stop by, and Richtee is our ambassador, so he can answer any questions you have. BBQ Bubba will be there too, and he will also have  rubs and sauces available from the Great Lakes BBQ supply store.

Looking forward to seeing you and any other SMF folks who want to drop by.


----------



## white cloud (Mar 4, 2010)

Too bad you so far away cheech, maybe we could hook up and put something together since I got the boot..... FUG's


----------



## jerry516planes (Mar 5, 2010)

I will keep that in mind if I hear of any one!


----------



## gadgetguy (Mar 6, 2010)

thats close enough to home, may put that on my calendar! 
         HarryC


----------



## shaneholz (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm trying to get my smoker done in time for that. I have been smoking for a long time but have never been in a competition so I thought that would be a good first one. Even if the smoker isn't ready yet, I'll be there to try to learn all I can. See you all there!


----------



## capt dan (Mar 8, 2010)

awesome Shane, Hope you can get it done in time to compete. There are lots of folks there to help ya learn too!

I'll give ya a hand if needed!


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 14, 2010)

Compete or not, come on out guys!
Raffling off a drum from the Michigan Drup Corps! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anybody may drop in and check out what's going on Friday night. Were usually an open book. I'll have rubs and sauces for sale and as always, a cold beer. or 2


----------



## jerry516planes (Mar 19, 2010)

I am please to announce that we have recieved 8 CBJs applications so far.  We would like to have 18 judges.  If you are interested in judging please fill out an application and send to me.  I look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## flyin'illini (Mar 22, 2010)

Would encourage folks to get out to this event if you can.  Dropped in myself in 08 (just Sat) and met several folks for the 1st time in 'real' life.


----------



## jerry516planes (Apr 2, 2010)

The Great Lakes Barbecue Association's 3rd Annual Winter Thaw and Practice Cook will be held on April 23rd and 24th at the Eagle Park Fairgrounds in Eagle, Michigan.  It is opened to all comers and entry fees are $50 for two days and four meats or $35 for Saturday only and two meats.  This is a non-sanctioned event, but Kansas City Barbecue Society (KCBS) procedures and judging rules will apply in order to give the cooks an opportunity to participate in an "actual" event and  to brush off the snow and prep for the season ahead.  As Theresa Munroe, a veteran cook and charter member of the GLBBQA says, "I've always told people that if you're thinking about getting into barbecue competition, this is definitely a great way to get your feet wet for little expense, a lot of fun, and good camaraderie."

The fairground gates open on Friday afternoon and the festivities start Friday evening with a potluck dinner.  Cooks will start cooking pork and brisket Friday night and chicken and ribs early Saturday morning.  Judging of food begins on Saturday with chicken at noon, ribs at 12:30 p.m., pork at 1:00 p.m., and brisket at 1:30 p.m.  For more information on participating in the practice cook, judging, or just attending to see what it's all about, please go to http://www.glbbqa.com/ or Jerry Wasson *at*[email protected]*or Theresa Munroe at* [email protected]*Subject: GLBBQA April Cook Off.*

The Great Lakes Barbecue Association is a non-profit organization formed in 2007 to promote barbecue, grilling, and all forms of outdoor cooking, not only in Michigan but throughout the entire Great Lakes region.  It's the organization's desire to utilize their love of barbecue and outdoor cooking to benefit selected charities and other worthwhile causes.  It's the GLBBQA's goal to sponsor cooking seminars and other events where members, their families, business partners, and the public can get together to exchange ideas and information, share tips and recipes, and promote the true meaning of barbecue camaraderie and friendship.

There will be no sales of food or free sample, per Health Department Regulations


----------



## jerry516planes (Apr 3, 2010)

Since I am chairing this event. I will have event responsibilities which will take priorities over cooking. My question is since this is for fun, is there anyone that would like to join us, help cook, and probably do the turn in's?

I just finished a my cooker and really do not want to miss out on the nights cooking!

Think about it and let me know by the 10th of April. Barb and I will pay the entry fee and for the meat. This is for fun!


----------



## drakin (Apr 6, 2010)

I just fell upon this post and must say that I'm excited and sorry that I will miss this event...but I am however moving to the Kalamazoo area from Nebraska this June...soooo maybe I'll be able to make it out next year or possibly make other events that are held later? I'll make a copy of this post to put on the calender.

Thanks


----------



## capt dan (Apr 6, 2010)

Welcome back to  Michigan. Most folks are leaving hehehe.

Send me a PM when ya get moved back in and settled.  We'll have to have ya over to sample some Q and chat for a bit..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yes  folks the deadline for entry is just a few days away, we still have room for a couple more teams. It is a very fun way to get your feet wet in BBQ competition. Low  entry fees, and a great bunch of GLBBQA folks to help you out, or to drink your beer!

This will be our  3rd year in a row, and I can't imagine beginning the Q comp season without this event.

Hope to see some of you there. I will Have  Richtee, Crewdog, and  smoking Lee( whitecloud) as my team mates.


----------



## shaneholz (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm still trying to get everything all finished up. I would really like to do this event but not sure the trailer will be ready by then. I plan on coming just to be part of it even if I don't have my rig ready yet to learn all I can about the competition aspect. I might be able to help out someone with some cooking and turn in. Get ahold of me and maybe we can work something out but like I said I would really like to bring my own rig. I installed one table and the thermos, stack, trailer jack last night. It's getting there but still lots of work.


----------



## joneser (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice Rig, Shane! Hope to see it in Eagle.
I'll be there cooking with the Michiana Drum Society. I'll be the "Butt Man"


----------

